# Facts Bout LINUX?????



## plsoft (May 14, 2005)

can any1 tell me wat LINUX OS is all about. 
1.Is it better than Windows?
2.How to install it using the OS supplied by DIGIT DVD's.? 
3.What are fedora core, mandrake ,etc 
4.Can LINUX run along with windows if installed in different partition?
5.Is it faster than windows or is totally processor dependant?
6.Does softwares created for windows work in LINUX?(Premiere,Pinnacle, specially).
Please use the simplest of Comp language n explain it step by step if u can. I wud be really thankful.


----------



## ujjwal (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

As for your first question, opinions vary, you should try it out for yourself and see  you can try a live cd like knoppix to see how linux is without actually installing it.

You can install the linux distro's provided by digit by burning the ISO file onto a CD using any CD burning software. CDBurnerXP Pro is a good free one for windows. If you don't have a CD Writer, you can still install the distributions, post if you want more info on that.

Linux as such is just ther kernel of the operating system, that is, it does the job of interacting with the hardware, and nothing else. Fedora, Mandrake etc are distributions which use the linux kernel, and provide a lot of software, including the shell, graphical user interface, etc.

Sure, you can run windows and linux together, just make sure you have some free (unformatted) space, or you are willing to delete and existing partition. A boot loader like GRUB or LILO can be used to choose the OS to use on booting.

In terms of speed, as such linux will be faster than windows, as it hasn't accumulated as much bloat over the years as windows has. However, Desktop Environments like Gnome and KDE tend to be bloated and slow, and unfortunately are used by many popular distributions, like Fedora, Suse, mandrake. However, you can use a different desktop environment like xfce or a window manager like fluxbox or icewm, that will certainly improve the speed a whole lot. Also, linux distributions like gentoo, slackware, archlinux are extremely fast, though not as easy to use. After getting a little experience, you can try them out and experiment with them.

No, software created for windows will not run natively in linux, however you can use a software called wine to run many windows applications in linux.


----------



## tuxfan (May 16, 2005)

plsoft said:
			
		

> can any1 tell me wat LINUX OS is all about.
> 1.Is it better than Windows?
> 2.How to install it using the OS supplied by DIGIT DVD's.?
> 3.What are fedora core, mandrake ,etc
> ...



1. Yes and no. This thing has been debated at length in various threads here. Take a search and you will find various opinions.

2. Either burn the ISO images on a CD using a CD writer or check out the Digit site for an article on how to install it from hard disk. But I think installing them from CD will be easier

3. These are various distributions or *distro* as they are more popularly called.

4. Yes, Windows and Linux can be installed at the same time in a machine. Everytime you start your machine, you will be able to select whether you want to start Windows or Linux.

5. Speed depends on the machine as well the distro you use. Some of them may be faster than others. But of course, it also depends a lot on your hardware (processor, RAM, hard disk, etc.)

6. Yes and no. Software created for Windows don't directly work in Linux. But there is something called Wine (*www.winehq.com) in Linux. It gets installed by default in most of the popular distros. Thru this you can run lots of Windows software (not all) in Linux.

Hope the answers are as per your expectation  Since you are a newbie to Linux, I would suggest you first use Knoppix. It is a live distro. That means, you don't have to install anything on your hard disk. You can run this distro simply by booting from the CD. Switch off the machine and Linux is out.  Pretty simple  All those who are new to Linux must start from Knoppix.


----------



## plsoft (May 16, 2005)

thanx a lot guys. Im really grateful.
Well like u all said i tried to burn the ISO files but there is no file inside the ISO folder.Are they required to be extracted(ISO)? This is with Linspire 5 Live-Pls tell me the process from copying it to the hard disk to burning them. I have Nero Burning ROM 6 OEM suite. My comp specs are:
2 ghz 512 RAM 80GB 4 partition 20GB each.
Pls help, i really want to try it out.


----------



## Calcatian (May 16, 2005)

And 1 more thing, Linux still doesn't have a proper "Recycle Bin" LMAO 

Want proof  Takes >1min

Right click on desktop> Create "new" text file > right-click on it and send to "Trash" (as if its not the whole OS I 1der  ) > Now open "Trash" folder, and try to restore the file by Right clicking on it or from File menu or whatever way u want - there is no such option   
 And here is a word that rhymes with Linux and Tux :
It SUX 
 If ur sanity is not a unbearable heavy load 2 ya - stay off from that pHat polar bird 
 Penguins dont even taste good, no wonder eskimos prefer 2 hunt seals instead


----------



## pallavnawani (May 16, 2005)

Calcatian said:
			
		

> And 1 more thing, Linux still doesn't have a proper "Recycle Bin" LMAO


So 'restore files' option is not there. Big Deal. If you want everything to be similar to windows, go use windows, period. Linux is a different OS, it does things differently. If you want to use Linux, you need some time & patience to learn. Just as you invested some time in learning riding a bike, you also need to invest time learning Linux.

Suggesting that something is worse/bad just because it is different to what you are used to is silly, IMO.

And here is a word describing windows that rhymes well with windows:
*winblows*

Pallav


----------



## Calcatian (May 17, 2005)

pallavnawani said:
			
		

> Calcatian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmm... tell me somthing my friend, if I can afford to ride streched Limo, would I still waste time in learning how to ride a bike 
It may come as a shock to u but some of us do not feel very altruistic in being a freeloader 
There are 100 million jokes abot M$ and Win, u can add one more if u like but the fact remais... compared to Win

 LINUX still SUX !!!


----------



## tuxfan (May 17, 2005)

Calcatian said:
			
		

> Hmmm... tell me somthing my friend, if I can afford to ride streched Limo, would I still waste time in learning how to ride a bike
> It may come as a shock to u but some of us do not feel very altruistic in being a freeloader
> There are 100 million jokes abot M$ and Win, u can add one more if u like but the fact remais... compared to Win
> 
> LINUX still SUX !!!



Hmmm. We have a Windows fan here. 

Glad to know you afford a Limo. But are you sure you are getting a Limo when you are taking Windows? If yes, then that Limo comes with BSOD (Blue Screen of Death), Viruses, instability, _et al_.

Linux is a far more secure and stable OS. Period. 

But if we once again start this Win vs. Lin argument here, we are diverting from the topic. Lets not do that. This has been done here many times over. Why not concentrate on the Linux queries of the person who started this thread?



			
				plsoft said:
			
		

> thanx a lot guys. Im really grateful.
> Well like u all said i tried to burn the ISO files but there is no file inside the ISO folder.Are they required to be extracted(ISO)? This is with Linspire 5 Live-Pls tell me the process from copying it to the hard disk to burning them. I have Nero Burning ROM 6 OEM suite. My comp specs are:
> 2 ghz 512 RAM 80GB 4 partition 20GB each.
> Pls help, i really want to try it out.



You are welcome.  Just look thru in the file menu in Nero, you will see something like "Burn an image". Select that option and choose the ISO file.

But don't waste a CD after Linspire Live. Instead look for a Knoppix Live CD. Linspire is not as good as Knoppix. Basically, it is made for those who can't get rid of their Windows fascination  Linspire makers have tried to keep the interface as similar as possible to Windows.

If you want a Knoppix CD, I can send it to you at cost of CD and postage. Where are you located? I am in Mumbai. If you start a thread here saying I need Knoppix CD and specifiy your location, someone from the same place may be able to help you.

You have fantastic PC specs. Any latest distro will run on your machine without a problem. Is it possible for you to get rid of the last partition of 20GB? If yes, then you can delete it. In its place, make a partition of 10 GB for Windows and leave unparitioned 10GB for Linux. Then you can install Mandrake, SuSE, Fedora Core, etc. You will get better experience if you install a full fledged distro in place of a live one. But start with a Knoppix or Gnoppix Live.


----------



## Calcatian (May 17, 2005)

Let's stop living in fool's paradise shall we  

If Lin is so secure then why Sophos Anivirus is making loads of money  In the digital world nothing is "secure" . If your Linux box has something that really is important to "some of us", we will find a way in. Period 
(do you think it's air that ur breathing in  Bits and bytes are really floating all around you... u don't need to have a IR port/NIC or something.. the transmission of ur CRT monitor is effective enough - it's an open door  Bet u didn't kno that  Forget CIA/FBI u'll be  2 kno wht tech our own RAW has  ) 

I'm not a Windows fan  I do use Linux every now and then (I started when CDE was "the thing" ) - but I also think it is still not there and it's been quite some time now   If switching ovr 2 linux env is better then why people buy crossover office  coz it doesnt take a lot of time to notice what u r missing  Especially when oOo takes 30mins to start  And then there are yor Linspires and Xandros...trying to fake it as much as possible but still not many takers they have, do they  Just give me a truely better alternative and I'll defect but not until then...
*scosoft.com/s/n/49e03321.gif

 Die hard fanaticism is bad 4 a thing like Lin that sure has some potential but when judging something we must take in account the cons too 

 And the only prob with riding a Limo is it cannot go through really narrow paths with twists and bends and all... but who is to blame for that  The Limo owner, the manufacturer or the civic authority


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (May 17, 2005)

i too want to sit in a strech limo, will shift to windows, bicycle == gentoo ? er let me see please enlighten us more about advantages of shifting over to windows


----------



## Calcatian (May 17, 2005)

*scosoft.com/s/i/59608953.gif wht do u mean by "shifting over to windows"  u dont  "shift over to windows" .. u shift from it specially if u r a wannabe geek!

Like love, windows is all around us 

80% of the defectors to Lin are like:
"OOH I'm a techie now!"
"ooh so I'm a linux guru now coz I'm a LUG member and I just wrote 2 shell scripts"
I tell them while ur at it, do us a favour and migrate farther 2 BSD  Or proove it by making something as simple as a Lin version of Tally 

And a confession here I know Lin is here 2 stay and there r somethings that deserves kudoz  Like mplayer for instance. But for how long my friends 
(go to gimp home and read the topic "Wiber hunting season" or go to VideoLAN home and find out wht they are fearing the most - it's E.X.T.I.N.C.T.I.O.N. due 2 newer patent laws. So some of the fun will be over soon  )


----------



## pallavnawani (May 22, 2005)

Calcatian said:
			
		

> Like love, windows is all around us


Like Trash, windows is all around us, you mean.


> 80% of the defectors to Lin are like:
> "OOH I'm a techie now!"


Ok, lets face it, dumb people cannot use Linux, period. If Windows is a limo, Linux is a Ferrari. Ferraris are not for everyone, only for those who can *understand and handle* speed.

PS: Would you mind not using so many smilies in your posts please? It is very distracting and makes it difficult to actually read what you are writing.
Pallav


----------



## Calcatian (May 23, 2005)

pallavnawani said:
			
		

> Calcatian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dunno where u live m8, but I don't c trash all around me  But yes, there definitely is lot's of LOVE 



			
				pallavnawani said:
			
		

> lets face it, dumb people cannot use Linux, period.



& then



			
				pallavnawani said:
			
		

> It is very distracting and makes it difficult to actually read what you are writing.



Just coz I used a few more smileys than average ppl 

I think he just helped me 2 proove my point.. 

*scosoft.com/s/x/16cfdfbf.gif ThanX d00d    

Let's just make a few things clear:
1. I'm not against Lin... just can't stand the fanaticism of its followers who find it hard 2 accept that Windos is the #1 OS as per ppl's choice all over the world & will remain so for a long time in d future 
2. I also can't stand d argument that Lin user's r smarter coz they learn 2 cope with d OS that lacks some really good time saving features that Win users take 4 granted (like recycle bin). Lin is a difficult env. 4 n00bs & that's that  sure its evolving fast but still have a long way 2 go  Plz remember d context of this thread - that guy was a n00b & u ppl r showering him with all d positive aspects of Lin, so I thought he also needs 2 get d broader picture 

That doesn't mean I wud suggst a wannabe LAMP/Java developer 2 stick 2 Win.


----------



## gauravnawani (May 23, 2005)

> Just coz I used a few more smileys than average ppl Exclamation
> I think he just helped me 2 proove my point.. Wink


What that you are more stupid than average people?



> 1. I'm not against Lin... just can't stand the fanaticism of its followers who find it hard 2 accept that Windos is the #1 OS as per ppl's choice all over the world & will remain so for a long time in d future Exclamation


I guess no one who postes here is against win$$os either. But judjing by your remarks you look like an exclusively stupid windows fanatic. Be hold the king of jerkness.



> 2. I also can't stand d argument that Lin user's r smarter coz they learn 2 cope with d OS that lacks some really good time saving features that Win users take 4 granted (like recycle bin).


So you mean the guy who can find a way out is not smart. Indeed dire signs of grown up on *bottle feeds. Sure it have certain feature more but 'Recycle bin'...!!! thats the biggest gag I ever heared ever, *see what I mean by bottle feeding. ROFL



> Lin is a difficult env. 4 n00bs & that's that Exclamation sure its evolving fast but still have a long way 2 go Exclamation Plz remember d context of this thread - that guy was a n00b & u ppl r showering him with all d positive aspects of Lin, so I thought he also needs 2 get d broader picture Exclamation


What sould we shower him with negative criticism... you win!! (see that is nice exclamation and still readable and dosen't look live Govinda style pants all over). The fact is windows users are completely ignorant when it comes to Linux(read fearful), they get scared and probably jealous that Linux can do every thing much better and faster, and that too without wasting money.

Probably you yourself need to learn the broader picture before preaching people. Do you have any idea about Linux at the first place, or is that you just like to assume that Linux is 'difficult' or bad. You being an windows user jumped to an Linux forum and start writing ugly for every thing?? 

Probably you didn't have 'auto de-wierdyfire' installed on your win$$ws machine and probably nor was the 'readability enhancer' (to remove stupid icons automatically) and also the 'runtime spell enhancer'. probably these three imaginary bottelfeeder softwares would have made you a bit wiser.

Noob is technically a pun, you may like to use newbie or 'new user' instead.

-gaurav

*(windows)


----------



## gauravnawani (May 23, 2005)

> Like love, windows is all around us Exclamation


At first I thought you are stupid, but kudos this is the first good thing that I heared from you. Friend in case you didn't even noticed or just ignored there is poverty and violence around us and during nights darkness is too, any point??



> 80% of the defectors to Lin are like:
> "OOH I'm a techie now!"
> "ooh so I'm a linux guru now coz I'm a LUG member and I just wrote 2 shell scripts"
> I tell them while ur at it, do us a favour and migrate farther 2 BSD Exclamation Or proove it by making something as simple as a Lin version of Tally Exclamation


All in all you mean that you can't differentiate between those 80% and 20%. So you assume they all are the same. And probably win users when they first use computer say 'Yo Momma look no hands'!! 



> And a confession here I know Lin is here 2 stay and there r somethings that deserves kudoz Exclamation Like mplayer for instance. But for how long my friends Question
> (go to gimp home and read the topic "Wiber hunting season" or go to VideoLAN home and find out wht they are fearing the most - it's E.X.T.I.N.C.T.I.O.N. due 2 newer patent laws. So some of the fun will be over soon Sad )



Again you graciously showed how ignorant you are about the patents. Great fellow !!. I bet you don't even know the license you had signed when you bought windows (if it will be licensed copy at the first place).

These patent laws are extremely stupid to begin with. Just think you made a new thing in software that says 'linux users are geeks' (that!! you must be comfortable with I guess). The patent office will award you patent no matter how stupid the thing actually is. Then when lets say I want to say the same, you can sue me ( Shivers - that sucks). This is an simple analogy and don't start boxing over it.

The only problem here is that the guy who first wrote an codec for video will get nothing, but lets say some big software giant will get a patent for using the 'forward button', 'pause button', 'stop button' and even more just because they are the ones who had 'FIRST' implemented their use in software (And no this doesn't meant they will pay the guy that actually devised those in mechanical form at the first place)... 
...thats patents for you.

Fortunately as far as I remember the only thing Indian communists did right was to reject these graciously stupid patents in India. But I guess that was more because of habbit than they becoming intelligent suddenly.


----------



## pallavnawani (May 23, 2005)

Calcatian said:
			
		

> Just coz I used a few more smileys than average ppl
> I think he just helped me 2 proove my point..
> <stupid smileys removed>


Obviously, you have not been taught about grammer in your school, nor about readability. You cannot even spell 'prove' correctly. I think you have lots of things to prove here..


> Let's just make a few things clear:
> 1. I'm not against Lin... just can't stand the fanaticism of its followers who find it hard 2 accept that Windos is the #1 OS as per ppl's choice all over the world & will remain so for a long time in d future


Its nice to hear that, but you do look like the pro windows fanatic here. *Just look at the original post you made (Which started the whole thing).* Maruti 800 is the most sold car in India. Dosen't mean it is the best. Most sold != Best. Get it? Some people never understand the difference..



> 2. I also can't stand d argument that Lin user's r smarter..


Look, truth is truth whether you like it or not. 
Just FYI, Linux Does have a Recycle bin. What are the other time saving features you are talking about? Care to elaborate?

Enjoy,
Pallav


----------



## mediator (Aug 27, 2005)

Ah hmmm....I see some a war, a cold era is happening here!
Please do help the needy!

As for plsoft, u must have learnt now how to install linux!
As 4 Win vs Linux! I'll say both complement each other!
As for windows it's security,features,GUI,gaming etc is constantly improving. 
But its security is still weaker than Linux! For past many years 'nix has insured safety to us! Windows is nowhereclose to this. It has worms,trojans,adwares,viruses that greatly threaten the security. Even before thebirth of a new Win version a virus created. Also to deal with such problems extracare has to be taken to install antivirus,antitrojan etc which plunge down system performance ans resources. In other areas ease of use has made Win popular.
As for linux its no where close to windows in terms of gaming,media development! But surely,bcoz of its greater  security  it still being used as a server  and a workstation!


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 27, 2005)

hmmmmm, heated argument btween cacatian and u all -
well, cant we restore using the lost+found folder ?
else, wats the use of it ?


----------



## tech_cheetah (Aug 29, 2005)

I am a new linux user and i wanna say that windows has no doors opened for learning.I have been using windows for 4 yrs. And i know to troubleshoot any problem which comes to my pc.But still i dont know anything about "what lies beneath ?".
Linux forces u to learn.
I am learning UNIX  commands and i feel that linux gives u freedom  comand your OS.


----------



## vignesh (Aug 29, 2005)

Yes Linux allows you to learn,you can also download the source code and learn and make modifications to suit your needs.though I have not tried that.Has anyone tried that?


----------



## cryptid (Sep 8, 2005)

Calcatian said:
			
		

> And 1 more thing, Linux still doesn't have a proper "Recycle Bin" LMAO
> 
> Want proof  Takes >1min
> 
> ...


Well first things first u are Flaming this thread and i have not come here to read the stupid things u post about linux i need u to know another thing there is another word that rhyms with linux and tux its "U SUX", And penguins are not hunted by eskimos coz even eskimos know that the penguin represents Linux and so they respect it.And y would some 1 use a OS that is soo F****** expensive and unstable and has so many holes for instance check out the five monad viruses written for Vista common the OS is not yet released and it has 5 viruses already for it i guess m$ has to release a Service Pack even before the OS is released and guess what the guy who wrote the virus learnt MSH and wrote the viruses and a article on it all under  18 hrs i know this coz the i know the guy who wrote the viruses he called SPTH in the VX scene check out www.spth.de.vu  another thing MSH is a copy of Bash and the new magnified icon styling is copied from Mac OSX,, MS cant come out with ne original stuff, and when it comes to sophos making big bucks i think they should be thanking MS for it and not linux and finally its just the matter of time that every body will shift to Linux and the computer world will be a more secure place.


----------

